# Sound system woes!



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Well took delivery yesterday and she's a beaut, although I'm really disappointed with the Audi sound system that I upgraded to. It sounds nothing in comparison to my previous cars standard system, vw scirocco.

I managed to hear the standard or what I was told was standard setup in a TT before ordering and I was pretty impressed with it, so thought the extra 275 would be at least better.

Could it be there's something wrong with it? I mean it just sounds like there's no bottom end at all, and not very clear, almost muffled.


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

Is it the B&O system? I have that option and it sounds pretty good. MUCH better than the BOSE crap thats in my GT-R...


----------



## Cwd (Feb 22, 2016)

I have the Audi system on mines and it sounds great, previously had the B&O on my S5 and to be honest I was worried about not having it on this car, could it be the source thats the issue?, I have tried Ipod,SD card, harddrive, streaming and radio and they all sound great.


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

It's not the b&o, it's the one inbetween.

I've tried dab and Bluetooth, both sounded pretty poor. I have had a play with the bass and treble settings but tbh I don't think they made a jot of difference. Isn't there supposed to be an amp with the Audi sound system?

Think I need to compare it to another standard or like for like car to tell if it's a problem or not


----------



## Cwd (Feb 22, 2016)

Yes the Audi system does have an AMP, I would take it back and let them have a look at it...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

When you take delivery of your new car what visual signs are there that Audi Sound System has been installed? Is there a logo on the speakers or something?


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

TTKiid said:


> It's not the b&o, it's the one inbetween.
> 
> I've tried dab and Bluetooth, both sounded pretty poor. I have had a play with the bass and treble settings but tbh I don't think they made a jot of difference. Isn't there supposed to be an amp with the Audi sound system?
> 
> Think I need to compare it to another standard or like for like car to tell if it's a problem or not


DAB doesn't offer particularly high quality (about on a par with FM).
Bluetooth - depends on the actual source material encoding, and also the variation of the Bluetooth connection. I suggest you try a CD, or a USB / memory card with a FLAC uncompressed track, or WAV file directly ripped from a CD. Else you can't really be sure where the problem lies


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Yeh ill try with a cd and sd card, to be fair ive never found audio over bluetooth to be that good anyway but id expect fm and dab to sound fine. Or at least as good as the "standard" sound system i was demo'd, whist listening to dab.

Where is the amp located?

Could there be something ive not yet enabled, aside from the bass/treble front/rear settings?


----------



## Cwd (Feb 22, 2016)

Think if you have rear speakers then you have the amp, sure I have read on here that the standard system doesn't have rear speakers or maybe I dreamt that


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

It has rear speakers as i panned the sound all the way to the rear to test that.

Standard just has fronts yeah


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Cwd said:


> Think if you have rear speakers then you have the amp, sure I have read on here that the standard system doesn't have rear speakers or maybe I dreamt that


You didn't dream that. By all accounts the standard set up only has speakers upfront. What else would you expect on a £30k+ car...speakers in the back as well!?


----------



## EgremonTT (Feb 13, 2016)

Must confess I thought the B & O was pretty woeful, until I realised I was listening to Absolute Radio DAB in mono.

Huge difference when listening to music from a sd card.


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Ill try out cd tonight and sd card.

What bass and treble settings are u guys using out of interest? Particularly if you have the audi sound system!


----------



## RoundSquare (Mar 11, 2016)

Remember your speakers will need several hours to burn in.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Mine doesn't sound muffled at all, but I only use the SD card. 
My settings are:
Treble: default
Bass: about 3-4 below max
Sound effects: front focus
Speed dependant volume: low


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Ok so just tried with some decent quality mp3s on an SD card and it does sound better, DAB and Spotify over bluetooth seems to still sound rather pony though, which is a shame as spotify is my main source of music.

Also changed the special effect to front focused and that also lifts the sound a bit, although it does kind of lose some of the mid range when you do that. I dont know what speakers they have put in the doors, but damn, its difficult to tell if there is even any in there!


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Check the streaming/offline quality settings on Spotify. Sounds very decent to me over Bluetooth from my iPhone, though have the B&O system.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

TTKiid said:


> It's not the b&o, it's the one inbetween.
> 
> I've tried dab and Bluetooth, both sounded pretty poor. I have had a play with the bass and treble settings but tbh I don't think they made a jot of difference. Isn't there supposed to be an amp with the Audi sound system?
> 
> Think I need to compare it to another standard or like for like car to tell if it's a problem or not


Doesn't surprise me as I had the audi sound system in my 8v S3 and that was pretty awful, no matter what way it was set-up or indeed, what source the media was. Sales guy pitched it as being akin to BOSE, yeah right... not even close is my verdict. Two years I had to put up with that, so I obviously went for B&O in my TTS and have found that to be awesome, zero complaints there I am pleased to say. I did BTW take a look at the audi system in a TT demo - no better than my S3 system I am sorry to say. I think they have a nerve to charge extra for it on some cars...


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

TTKiid said:


> Ok so just tried with some decent quality mp3s on an SD card and it does sound better, DAB and Spotify over bluetooth seems to still sound rather pony though, which is a shame as spotify is my main source of music.


Are you using spotify premium or basic. Premium has a much higher bitrate and less compression


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

Mine has the B&O system which I can echo above is epic compared to the crap Bose stuff that Audi used to stick in years gone by


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I find the CD quality of the std system that I have pretty good but could do with more power.Annoying that the speaker grilles are in the back but not used.I expect with time the rear speakers will be fitted as std.


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

Pretty sure mine has rear speakers - maybe this is the B&O upgrade - the surround allows full front to back definition


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

90TJM said:


> I find the CD quality of the std system that I have pretty good but could do with more power.Annoying that the speaker grilles are in the back but not used.I expect with time the rear speakers will be fitted as std.


it does seem very odd. I cant recall buying a car with no rear speakers since the eighties. It looks like they have added an armrest and cruise control for the 2017my, personally i would put rear speakers ahead of both of those.


----------

